# Properly fitting a Michael Myers mask



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

wear a stocking cap/beanie underneath. That will help fill out the mask if its too big and that will also stop the flopping around.

An airbrush is ideal for shading masks, but if your good with a brush you can get some good results that way as well. Acrylic paints work well.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

Your mask always needs to fit properly.

If you need to wear a beanie cap with it, mark that cap as "part" of the mask.

I use a soft foam to fill the mask to my face. Takes a while to cut and fit, using
tape. When it fits to my satifaction, I use a quick dry silicone to finish. Prefer
full head masks for myself.

Two things I need in a mask...it has to fit and I need to be able to see well.

As to hair? Depends on what kind of hair you be needing.

I've been known to cut up a nice womans wig for beard.
And I've used the (dyed) strings from a mop for hair before.


----------

